# Popular foods served in coffee shops



## alexmo (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi!

I've done a bit of research but haven't found anything so far; I was wondering if anyone has any idea if there is any research out there on the most popular food items that are sold in coffee shops and if research exists, would they be able to post/send a link?

Thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We are not going to conduct your research for you.

Get off your bum and start talking to people.


----------

